# Arizona Bunnies



## BluMagic (Nov 3, 2008)

that I am always looking for some new bunnies in my area here in AZ.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 3, 2008)

EEK! What is the rescue in AZ. There is an awesome rescue. Hmm I will pm someone to this thread.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 4, 2008)

Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue .


I do urge anyone to go to the Arizona Humane Society campuses. They are always flooded with rabbits and they DO euthanize. You can www.petfinder.com search these bunnies. BHRR also has their bunnies on there.


----------



## BluMagic (Nov 9, 2008)

And besides looking fo rescues... I am also looking for show or brood bunnies. I'm trying to get my rabbitry "officially" up and running an dI need somewhere to start.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 9, 2008)

*BluMagic wrote: *


> And besides looking fo rescues... I am also looking for show or brood bunnies. I'm trying to get my rabbitry "officially" up and running an dI need somewhere to start.



Why are you looking for rescues AND to get into breeding :?? If you are breeding and taking in rescues...it kind of knocks each other out. For one bunny you take in, you will have a litter of more than one rabbit who may in return all end up homeless if the owners become careless.


----------



## BluMagic (Nov 11, 2008)

My first priority is showing. Plus, I would love to start my own rabbitry. 

I really like rescuing as well....


----------

